

Tell HN: dnsexit.com is down since hours - preek

Check your domains, dnsexit.com has been down for probably half a day now - not only their website, but also their redundant DNS servers.
======
dsadsa
I hope it's temporary and wont happen again, because I didn't see any free
alternatives.

~~~
preek
3h later and it's still not working for me.

Actually there are a couple of free alternatives. Previously I've been at
zoneedit.com, which worked pretty nice. I can't even remember why I switched.

Google also offers public DNS[1] as well as a wide range of free service
providers when you search for them[2].

1\. <http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/>

2\. <http://www.google.ch/search?q=free+dns>

~~~
dsadsa
But do you know one that offers free dynamic dns for top level domains?

~~~
preek
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1800120>

------
Dbyd
It has been down for about seven hours so far

~~~
dsadsa
Website is up with message: "System Status ! Currently there is DDOS attack on
our name servers. We are fixing the problem and everything should be up soon."

